# Scientists predict when the world will end



## Dena (Feb 25, 2008)

if this is in the wrong spot, feel free to move it.

FOXNews.com - Scientists Predict When World Will End - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News


----------



## Poimen (Feb 25, 2008)

> The good news: This won't happen for another 7.6 billion years.



I have marked it on my calendar.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 25, 2008)

Poimen said:


> > The good news: This won't happen for another 7.6 billion years.
> 
> 
> 
> I have marked it on my calendar.



They must be postmillennialists.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2008)

I believe I actually saw it happen this way on an episode of *Dr. Who*.


----------



## Dena (Feb 25, 2008)

Poimen said:


> > The good news: This won't happen for another 7.6 billion years.
> 
> 
> 
> I have marked it on my calendar.



i laughed really hard.

thanks.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 25, 2008)

How nice.

The things that pass for science these days!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > > The good news: This won't happen for another 7.6 billion years.
> ...


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > > The good news: This won't happen for another 7.6 billion years.
> ...



Reformer humour. That belongs in a Calvin and Hobbes strip...


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 25, 2008)

Pond scum, what are they talking about! My ancestors were never pond scum.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you tame an asteroid?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > > The good news: This won't happen for another 7.6 billion years.
> ...



Or would it be postbillennialists?


----------

